# More Funnies.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://ns6042.ovh.net/~abrutisv/jip1561fzef/gaminvschat.wmv

And this is just plain weird.....
http://hw-driver.nctu.edu.tw/pub/slime/sharedMail/film/2005-1012-1.wmv

And one more funny
http://media1.yourdailymedia.com/files/10y401ASjPtZ.wmv

Enjoy!


----------

